# looking to get into a Toy Hauler



## phil (Jun 24, 2010)

I am looking to get into a travel camper with ability to bring my bike-I am looking at either a Wildwood 23' or similiar. I am doing my research which brought me here(thank you) and trying to weigh out my options on pros and cons of any options i should get (generator,weight distribution hitch??) My truck is a 05' F250 deisel. My thoughts are a 23' is big enough for me -how do they handle?-we definitly want to take some long trips out west with mountains and i would be lying if i said i am not a bit nervous and you harley owners backing your bike down that ramp ??? I have a street glide and really want to travel with it. Thank you everyone


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi again! The toy hauler would be great idea. Taking the bikes with you and enjoying camping, OH YA! count me in LOL! The Ford F250 wouldn't have any problem hauling that. You may need a weight distribution with sway control. Good luck!


----------



## kart77 (Jan 20, 2010)

look at the keystone outback 23krs or even better....the 28krs.......


----------



## jeep98 (Feb 28, 2010)

work and play by Forest River are really nice too


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Your '05 F250 diesel if properly equipped probably has a tow rating of 12,500. Make sure the Gross Trailer Weight Rating PLUS the weight of the hitch hardware does not exceed that and your numbers will be good. WARNING: A salesman will try to sell you a trailer with a GTWR higher than 12,500 but DON'T do it!!!

If you only want to take a bike along, there are toy haulers that dedicate a smaller area for the size of your bike, leaving more trailer for living area. A good friend of mine has an Outback that has a side entry garage that barely fits his Heritage Classic (that's a big bike) but it does fit and he tows with a Nissan Titan and is within weight specs all around. Here's his rig: Keystone Outback | Floorplans

But there are others.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*toy hauler*

We have a Polaris RZR that we travel with going to ATV jamborees, playing in the sand, desert and woods with friends. We started two years ago with a 17ft Vortex toy hauler and traded up last summer to a 21ft K2 by Komfort. I think you should know that toy haulers are quite a bit heavier than regular TTs. Our Vortex when ''wet'' that is ready to roll with our RZR, a little gas in the fueling station and fresh water in the tank had about 5700lbs on the axles and 1000lbs on the tongue. Yes they are porkers. Our K2 although only 21ft has 7700lbs on the axles and about 1050lbs of tongue weight. Don't let a salesman BS you with ''dry'' weight. Look at the gross vehicle weight on one of the inside doors or cabinets and go from there. I would expect a 23ft toy hauler, and this will vary from brand to brand, would be at least a 1000 -1500lbs heavier but there again don't be misled by the salesman look at the numbers and remember many manufacturers don't count the weight of the Propane bottles or batteries in their dry weight. Also I would strongly encourage you to make sure the unit has 5000lb axles not 3500lb. Happy hunting and let us know how you come out. We all had to learn this stuff and then learn how to set everything up and take it down but it turned out to be a lot of fun and we met some very nice friends.


----------

